# Unable to start Gauge Intellij plugin



## marlem (20. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

beim Versuch ein Android-Projekt in Android Studio 4.1.2 zu starten bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Unable to start Gauge Intellij plugin.Could not find executable in PATH. Please make sure Gauge is installed. If Gauge is installed then set the Gauge executable path in settings -> tools -> gauge.


Frage:
Was ist Gauge? Wie installiere ich Gauge?


----------



## M.L. (20. Jan 2021)

Anleitung (engl.) mit Bildern unter https://github.com/getgauge/Intellij-Plugin


----------



## marlem (20. Jan 2021)

Vielen Dank.
Klasse!


----------



## marlem (20. Jan 2021)

mhm.. Gauge ist bei mir installiert! 
Hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------

